# SS 21.06.14 - Schubert #5



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony #5 in B-flat Major, D. 485

1. Allegro
2. Andante con moto
3. Menuetto: Allegro molto
4. Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially reached the 1/3 mark of our Saturday Symphonies!

This is week #50! This little project has gone on for almost gone an entire year! Thanks to everyone that has participated over the last year. :tiphat:

This weekend my recording of choice will be this one:

View attachment 44864


Riccardo Muti/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hip Hip, a collective achievement!

I'll do two, one traditional and one HIP:










North German Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Erich Kleiber (EMI Great Conductors Of The 20th Century)










Anima Eterna Orchestra u. Jos van Immerseel (Zig Zag)

/ptr


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Harnoncourt & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for keeping this topic. It has been a pleasure to enjoy it. 
For this week end, in between all the football games, I will go for Böhm and the BPO, from 1971.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Charles Mackerras and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

I am already listening ahead as I write, as the 6-day torrents have finally stopped and the sun is supposed to brûle for the next week or more, and it has already begun 

It sounds a lot like Mozart, which we did last week 



realdealblues said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially reached the 1/3 mark of our Saturday Symphonies!


I thought this was a random and ongoing tradition! There's a list or programme we're following?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> I thought this was a random and ongoing tradition! There's a list or programme we're following?


Nope, We're following a list. Under the "Orchestral Music" section of the Forum (where this post is) at the top of the page you will see a Sticky Thread that says "The TC 150 Most Recommended Symphonies"

That is the list we've been going from. So this is going to be almost a 3 year project. Maybe when we run out of those 150 I'll pick ones that weren't on the list. We'll have to see when that time comes


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

One of my favourites and I choose Marriner again this week same as last


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I will say simply that the Fifth remains my favorite of the Schubert symphonies, and it is the piece by Schubert that I've turned to most over the years.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Charles Mackerras/Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schubert*: Symphony 5, w. VPO/Muti (from EMI/Brilliant Classics boxset, rec.1987 - '93) :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Abbado's set with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe is my usual go to set for when I want to listen to Schubert, but I think I'm going to go with Roy Goodman leading the Hanover Band.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Love this one, the first movement always makes me happy.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going for Sir Thomas Beecham conducting the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. 

Well paced, beautifully played and recorded sublimely. :angel:

If I get chance later, I'll listen the Immerseel/Anima Eterna Brugge recording too.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll go with either Böhm or Beecham -- maybe both!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm going for Abbado and the COE. As said before by Jeff W, this is a great set.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll listen to Nos. 5 and 6 conducted by Karl Böhm.


Best regards, Dr


----------

